# Have an interview tomorrow and desperately seeking your help!



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

I think the job market here is getting better as I've had 2 interviews in one week after 5 months of no interviews.

So I applied for a PA role to a CFO. I had an interview with the HR manager and the CFO. The CFO was quite impressed with my resume and my background and at the end said I hope you don't go to any more interviews anywhere else for the next 3 days. Well he called me yesterday to ask to come in for a technical interview. What does he mean by a technical interview? The job description as he put it is other than PA, I would need to manage the junior accountants and be his right hand taking care of budgets, reporting etc when he's busy with other tasks. He was also impressed with my technical and leadership background. 
Also, he asked about my minimum salary expectation but I did not mention my expectations as I have no clue about the salaries in Dubai.

My qualifications are a degree in Computer Science, a diploma in BA. 16 years of leadership in customer support.

Any help with the above questions would be much appreciated.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you asking us what does he mean by "technical interview"?

You mentioned that he was impressed by your technical and leadership background. He probably wants to test your technical skills, whatever they may be. Are you proficient in any accounting software packages, etc? Perhaps that's what he wants to test.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Are you asking us what does he mean by "technical interview"?
> 
> You mentioned that he was impressed by your technical and leadership background. He probably wants to test your technical skills, whatever they may be. Are you proficient in any accounting software packages, etc? Perhaps that's what he wants to test.


Hi Pamela
Thanks for the quick reply!
I think you're right. He's probably going to test my skills in accounting software packages. Although I don't have an experience working in accounting department but as part of my previous roles managing over 70 staff and overseeing the departments budgets and expenses I have worked with some accounting software packages. However Im not sure what kind of software is mostly used here.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Our accounting department has been using Sage until now, but we are now upgrading to MS Dynamic. Hope that helps 

As far as salaries are concerned, in my previous company, the Finance Manager (head of accounting department) was making AED 30k/month. Most companies hire folks from India to keep their costs down.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Minamiller said:


> Hi Pamela
> Thanks for the quick reply!
> I think you're right. He's probably going to test my skills in accounting software packages. Although I don't have an experience working in accounting department but as part of my previous roles managing over 70 staff and overseeing the departments budgets and expenses I have worked with some accounting software packages. However Im not sure what kind of software is mostly used here.


Hi,
Can you add up?
You mentioned that you will be expected to oversee accountants - therefore he will be checking that you understand their role and can actually supervise them (and not be fooled by them!)
Best of luck!
Steve


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Can you add up?
> You mentioned that you will be expected to oversee accountants - therefore he will be checking that you understand their role and can actually supervise them (and not be fooled by them!)
> Best of luck!
> Steve


Yep - and you don't have any accounting qualifications and experience. Could be blind leading the blind

Here's a helpful hint from your friendly CFO.

Debit = right
Credit = left


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe he wants to see if you have the initiative and thoroughness to check what a technical interview is, among other things! Seriously, I wouldn't second guess this. I would make a quick phone call to check what he means by technical interview. Good luck.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

StewartC said:


> Maybe he wants to see if you have the initiative and thoroughness to check what a technical interview is, among other things! Seriously, I wouldn't second guess this. I would make a quick phone call to check what he means by technical interview. Good luck.


Well, the HR manager also mentioned this yesterday that there will be a technical interview with the CFO if you're short listed! So I think it's a standard procedure for them.

Should I send him a quick email asking what accounting software package they use?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Instead of being specific about what accounting software package they use, just as them what they want to test during the technical interview.

to be honest I have a different take on it. I dont really believe in faking it - so I would just go over what I already know instead of worrying about what the interviewer wants you to know. In any case, if you dont know the "technical" part of the job that they expect you to know, it is unlikely you will become an expert by the time the interview starts.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Why do you think it's going to be anything to do with the accounting software? 

That wouldn't make any sense really, it would be an unusual request even if you were an accountant applying for an accounting job.

He probably just wants to have a bit of a perv.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

In a PA role, would your typing skills also be counted as a technical skill? Also, communication skills, how well you are able to draft a memo, etc? I don't understand how a PA would supervise a staff of 70 accountants.


----------



## r-rose (Jan 11, 2014)

Minamiller said:


> ... but as part of my previous roles managing over 70 staff and overseeing the departments budgets and expenses ...


For me, this doesn't add up. How have you run departments of this size, and not know what a technical interview is? If you send him a little email asking about software packages, I think you will give this away. I agree with the other advice, re: just prepare what you know / what you think the role requires. 

From what you say, it sounds like the initial interview didn't cover the right stuff, if the role started as PA and ended up being more-than. So 2nd interview will be to do that interview maybe?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Minamiller said:


> Well, the HR manager also mentioned this yesterday that there will be a technical interview with the CFO if you're short listed! So I think it's a standard procedure for them.
> 
> Should I send him a quick email asking what accounting software package they use?


That would be part of the clarification. Interviews are so important. I have always found out as much as possible beforehand. How many people will interview me and who they are. Where it will take place. How long it will last. What I need to bring. And so on. As an interviewer, I looked favourably on candidates who asked these questions. As an interviewee, I had no need to worry about the unexpected. But each to his/her own.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Why do you think it's going to be anything to do with the accounting software?
> 
> That wouldn't make any sense really, it would be an unusual request even if you were an accountant applying for an accounting job.
> 
> He probably just wants to have a bit of a perv.


Hmmm...what do you mean by perv?


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> In a PA role, would your typing skills also be counted as a technical skill? Also, communication skills, how well you are able to draft a memo, etc? I don't understand how a PA would supervise a staff of 70 accountants.


I wouldn't be supervising 70 accountants. I had up to 70 direct reports in my previous role. Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Minamiller said:


> Hmmm...what do you mean by perv?


Stare at your chest mainly.

I could be wrong, but the sort of person who tells you not to attend any more interviews tends to be the kind of man who thinks screwing people over is "doing the good business" and every woman will be sufficiently impressed by his job title to want to stroke the dandruff from his hair while sitting on his lap naked in a hotel room on an unnecessary business trip.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

r-rose said:


> For me, this doesn't add up. How have you run departments of this size, and not know what a technical interview is? If you send him a little email asking about software packages, I think you will give this away. I agree with the other advice, re: just prepare what you know / what you think the role requires.
> 
> From what you say, it sounds like the initial interview didn't cover the right stuff, if the role started as PA and ended up being more-than. So 2nd interview will be to do that interview maybe?


R-rose. A technical interview in my line of work meant testing the candidates computer skills. Hope this clarifies your question.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Stare at your chest mainly.
> 
> I could be wrong, but the sort of person who tells you not to attend any more interviews tends to be the kind of man who thinks screwing people over is "doing the good business" and every woman will be sufficiently impressed by his job title to want to stroke the dandruff from his hair while sitting on his lap naked in a hotel room on an unnecessary business trip.


Oh I sure hope you're wrong. If this was the case HR manager wouldn't have confirm this as a normal practice? I guess I'll know tomorrow at 11!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow and do let us know how it went


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Good luck tomorrow and do let us know how it went


Sure thing, will do! Thanks!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

arabianhorse said:


> Yep - and you don't have any accounting qualifications and experience. Could be blind leading the blind
> 
> Here's a helpful hint from your friendly CFO.
> 
> ...


Wait, what?!? This is double-entry book keeping, right?
Debit XXX
---->Credit XXX
So wouldn't debits be on the left and credit on the right?
I mean, doesn't debit literally mean left and credit literally mean right?

I could be wrong, but I was always taught and studied t-tables and balance sheets that showed debits to the left side and credits the right side.



Gavtek said:


> Why do you think it's going to be anything to do with the accounting software?
> 
> That wouldn't make any sense really, it would be an unusual request even if you were an accountant applying for an accounting job.
> 
> He probably just wants to have a bit of a perv.


Why would you think this is an unusual request? Many large multinationals are starting to implement technical interviews and some large oil and gas companies now test their finalists in technical areas like accounting and software. With the costs of hiring and training going up and the large applicant pool available, the companies hiring can choose to be picky. 



Minamiller said:


> I wouldn't be supervising 70 accountants. I had up to 70 direct reports in my previous role. Apologies for the confusion.


I think he is going ask you questions to see how you deal with situations. Of course this should have been done in the initial interview, I think the initial interview was just pleasantries and also to see if you look the part and can fit into their culture and environment. Now comes the 'is she smart, though?' questions that will see if you can handle and manage his schedule and the various underlings he has. 

You will be fine. Don't go out and try to learn acct software or anything else as more often than none, they will train you on that. 



Gavtek said:


> Stare at your chest mainly.
> 
> I could be wrong, *but the sort of person who tells you not to attend any more interviews tends to be the kind of man who thinks screwing people over is "doing the good business" *and every woman will be sufficiently impressed by his job title to want to stroke the dandruff from his hair while sitting on his lap naked in a hotel room on an unnecessary business trip.


Not all are like that. He might have been sufficiently impressed with her to actually tell her outright that she has made the initial cut. We have told potential hires that since but it is not we don't expect them to keep looking, it is that we just don't outright tell them, "hey, the boss liked you and you are on to the next round."

Anyway, OP, good luck on the interview.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Minamiller said:


> R-rose. A technical interview in my line of work meant testing the candidates computer skills. Hope this clarifies your question.


Could be :

- ability to take instructions eg remembering how many sugars he takes with his coffee.
- ability to know what to say when the missus calls. Eg " I'm sorry MRs Smith, but Mr Smith is in an important business meeting ( read as "banging the secretary in the boardroom")

You get the drift


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

indoMLA said:


> Wait, what?!? This is double-entry book keeping, right?
> Debit XXX
> ---->Credit XXX
> So wouldn't debits be on the left and credit on the right?
> ...


Thanks a million ))


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> Wait, what?!? This is double-entry book keeping, right?
> Debit XXX
> ---->Credit XXX
> So wouldn't debits be on the left and credit on the right?
> ...


My goawd. I hope I don't see you at my interviews.
Double entry, ah shmuzzle entry.
Double entry is so old school.

Nowadays it's all single entry or better still multiple entry my friend.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> - ability to know what to say when the missus calls. Eg " I'm sorry MRs Smith, but Mr Smith is in an important business meeting ( read as "banging the secretary in the boardroom")


Hold on, who's to answer the phone call if Mr Smith is banging his secretary/PA?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe she can multitask 

That's a technical skill that might be tested tomorrow


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe she can multitask
> 
> That's a technical skill that might be tested tomorrow


And I thought interviewing people for jobs was boring. (No pun intended!!) 
I've obviously been doing it wrong.
Thanks for bringing it to my attention D*****


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Bringing this back on topic ...

@OP good luck on your interview!! Don't worry too much about the accounting software. The latest ERP's are essentially really well connected, efficient and huge databases. So the computer science background should help with coming to grips with it. 

Also I don't really envisage a scenario where you will be asked to audit entries etc... but rather just look through the reports and spot obvious variances. Speaking of reports, excel will be key here, so rather than worrying about your accounting software knowledge, I suggest brushing up/developing your excel skills. 

This is not say you should absolutely ignore the accounting side of things, but you will most likely be cut some slack and hence be able to pick it up (on a macro level) through the course of your work. 

p.s: my new job is in planning and budgeting but with more in depth scope.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> Maybe she can multitask
> 
> That's a technical skill that might be tested tomorrow


Pam, you're such a male chauvinist animal (the one which is not really popular here).


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

saraswat said:


> Bringing this back on topic ...
> 
> @OP good luck on your interview!! Don't worry too much about the accounting software. The latest ERP's are essentially really well connected, efficient and huge databases. So the computer science background should help with coming to grips with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sara for bringing this back to topic. I simply asked a question as I'm new to the city. Had to idea it would turn to .... Anyways, Thank you!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck Mina.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok so the technical interview had nothing to do with any computer skills nor accounting skills but more to do with people skills and leadership. It was a panel interview which took one hour. 
What would be the first things you do on your first day? 
What's your management style?
How would you interact with board members and minister of ....?
Are you comfortable with regular public speaking and presentations?
And many more...

At the end he offered the position with 15k/ month plus 30 days paid vacation plus free ticket to Canada plus free transportation. 
I declined the offer as I said my salary expectation is 20k. 
15k/month is a lot lower than what I made back home after taxes and benefits. Plus I had killer benefits such as 15% annual bonus plus RRSP and much more!

At then he said he would pay me over 25k if it had been his previous company but he's new to this company and yet has to earn his superiors trust. He said he will go back to his superior with this number and will get back to me mid next week. 

On my way out I asked the receptionist how many other candidates are there? She said 3 more. Two from UK and one from Australia. But you're the only one who came for 2nd interview.

I don't know maybe it wasnt wise to decline the offer but with the responsibilities they talked about 15k/ month is just too low.

Any thoughts, comments or feelings is appreciated


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

hey Mina, I take it you've not heard back from ourselves about anything?

One of my colleagues in my team was actually interested in your profile for a role that was advertised in Dubai, but transpired to be in Bahrain.

Not very handy :/


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> hey Mina, I take it you've not heard back from ourselves about anything?
> 
> One of my colleagues in my team was actually interested in your profile for a role that was advertised in Dubai, but transpired to be in Bahrain.
> 
> Not very handy :/


Hi dear,
No unfortunately haven't heard from your office  I was really looking forward to it as it was 2 towers away from where I live!

Thanks again for your help and efforts! 
Mina


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Minamiller said:


> Ok so the technical interview had nothing to do with any computer skills nor accounting skills but more to do with people skills and leadership. It was a panel interview which took one hour.
> What would be the first things you do on your first day?
> What's your management style?
> How would you interact with board members and minister of ....?
> ...


sounds like you did the right thing.
you have learnt that you are one of four, but definitely the first choice.
you were offered the job there and then.
you have also learnt that the 'also-rans' are also Western passport holders, so likely to have similar salary expectations to you.

hold your ground, and see what they come back with.

fingers crossed!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> sounds like you did the right thing. you have learnt that you are one of four, but definitely the first choice. you were offered the job there and then. you have also learnt that the 'also-rans' are also Western passport holders, so likely to have similar salary expectations to you. hold your ground, and see what they come back with. fingers crossed!


Personally speaking, to quote a good friend of mine, I think they're having a laugh. That's a very low package for the job you described.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stand your ground Mina. Don't short change yourself. Good luck and I hope they come back with a more realistic offer.
Im a little uncomfortable with this guy's style though. First he says hope you dont interview anywhere else then he says he's new to the company so has to prove himself. I've not come across someone making an interview personal thatbway. Also is he trying to play good cop bad cop?


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Stand your ground Mina. Don't short change yourself. Good luck and I hope they come back with a more realistic offer.
> Im a little uncomfortable with this guy's style though. First he says hope you dont interview anywhere else then he says he's new to the company so has to prove himself. I've not come across someone making an interview personal thatbway. Also is he trying to play good cop bad cop?


Could be but I totally agree the more I think about it the more I come to realize he was playing the good vs. bad cop! He said the budget for the role is 5-8k but he has increased it to 15k based on my skills and background.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Minamiller said:


> Could be but I totally agree the more I think about it the more I come to realize he was playing the good vs. bad cop! He said the budget for the role is 5-8k but he has increased it to 15k based on my skills and background.


If he's doing this now, what would it be like to work there? I'd chalk this one up to experience and move on and find someone genuine to work for.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Bedougirl. He's trying to win you over with niceness....this is business. He needs to keep it simple and straightforward.

Also, WTF, he's saying the budget is 5-8K yet he's interviewing Westerners with such a high level of experience?

The more I think about it the more annoyed I get. LOL


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I also agree with the others on the refusal. With your extensive experience and western back ground it's far too low. Good Luck with the job search.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

*Just to update everyone... I was offered the role with 200,000 aed/ year plus benefits. I declined the offer for obvious reasons as most of you lovely people suggested. I'm happy to at least have gone for one interview. I just hope I find something by the end of the month. Anyone has any leads or connections? Thanks,*


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Minamiller said:


> *Just to update everyone... I was offered the role with 200,000 aed/ year plus benefits. I declined the offer for obvious reasons as most of you lovely people suggested. I'm happy to at least have gone for one interview. I just hope I find something by the end of the month. Anyone has any leads or connections? Thanks,*


 What are your salary expectations?


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> What are your salary expectations?


I sent you a PM


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not donate money to a charity as a 'thank you'? I've edited your post.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry but this sounds like a bribe. Also you seem like a great person online but I have never met you so putting you in touch with a contact could be risky. Good luck with your search and I hope you find something. I also hope you take Bedougirl's advice.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't have any leads for you personally but I hope this works out well for you. I've helped several people on the forum by putting them in touch with relevant people in my company when they are looking for employment. I wouldn't accept a payment for doing that, hoped that was not an uncommon thing to happen... Sometimes this place is really depressing.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The offer was too low but you still did the right thing in turning down the job based on what you've said about the recruitment process, which speaks volumes about the type of company it its.

I don't know what your target salary is but if you're aiming for a 25K job and your next best offer is only, say, 20k, my advice is to take it assuming everything else about the role and company is great. The longer you're out of work, the greater the lost potential income is and the sooner you're employed the quicker you build up that much required "Dubai experience" and you can always use that to leverage into a better and higher paying role down the road. 

To explain what I mean about the lost potential income, here's an explanation:

You are offered a job that starts on 1 March. Salary is 20K a month.

You turn it down and three months later are offered a job with a 25k salary. This job starts on 1 June.

In that three month period you've lost out on a potential 60,000 AED income because you were holding out for an extra 5K. It will take you 12 months at your new job to basically compensate for that lost income, whereas had you taken that first offer you'd have 15 months of Dubai experience and be positioned to move into something better. This is particularly useful to keep in mind when you have no idea how long it will take to find that 25k job (two weeks, a year?).


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Why not donate money to a charity as a 'thank you'? I've edited your post.


I'm not sure why you edited my post? I don't see what I said that was wrong? There are dozens of companies who pay individuals if they recommend or refer someone to them? How is this any different? It's a gesture of good will. 
I remember seeing in one post someone offering dinner. How come that didnt get deleted? Is it the price or value of whats being offered which differentiates right from wrong?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Minamiller said:


> I'm not sure why you edited my post? I don't see what I said that was wrong? There are dozens of companies who pay individuals if they recommend or refer someone to them? How is this any different? It's a gesture of good will.
> I remember seeing in one post someone offering dinner. How come that didnt get deleted? Is it the price or value of whats being offered which differentiates right from wrong?


Your post was borderline breaking a couple of forum rules, and rather than deleting the whole thing she opted for editing. 

Good luck with your job search


----------

